# How to connect TWO computers using ONE cable



## faraz27989 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hello,

I have two computers - one desktop and one laptop, and one LAN cable. I have several large files on the desktop which I need to transfer to my laptop. How do I connect the two computers using a LAN cable so I can just copy and paste the files from one computer to another. I've seen it done so many times! hmmm.
Please help,

Faraz


----------



## eduardo (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi, You need a cross over cable to be able to connect both computers directly


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you mean by connecting ethernet ports in each of the two computers, you connect a CROSS-OVER ethernet (CAT5) cable between them. And then "set up a home or small office network" with file and printer sharing.


----------



## faraz27989 (Jan 22, 2003)

hmmm, okay i'll try that.
i'll post if it works or not.
thanks.


----------



## Ram_maR (Jul 23, 2005)

I am too having the same problem. Faraz any success, I am facing the same problem like you. Let me know if your problem was fixed.


----------



## ineedhelp890 (Jun 23, 2004)

I would probably plug that one ethernet cord to a switch and you'll get four more ports. If you go with the cross-over solution you won't have access to your internet connection.


----------



## Naruto2004 (Oct 24, 2004)

this will help you http://support.gateway.com/s/tutorials/Tu_845490.shtml


----------

